# Opinion for rear shocks



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

I need rear shocks badly and was hoping for some direction. 

Monroe Sensa-Trac Shock Absorber 
OR
KYB Shock Absorber 
I plan on getting the G-Force coil overs in the future I am dead set on that setup. Which ever of the two above being the better shock will be my choice until I get the G-Force setup thanks-------------------Danfigg


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

KYB's are "the name" but they're probably more expensive too. Depending on your time frame for going to the coil overs, I'd consider taking the low cost option for now since you're going to replace them anyway. Your call.

Bear


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re*

Bear that was a quick response. I also was quick too, and ordered the Monroes for 67.65 for the pair. The KYB's are about 15.00 more expensive. I was thinking just like you and by the time I hit checkout, I saw you had posted. Thanks. I wont have the G-force kit until the hold on my tax return is lifted. I am going to the track in May and the shocks were the only thing really holding me up. Going up with my slicks and hoping for 12.98 in the 05rowing thru the gear-------Danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

KYB is much better then Sensa-Tracs.

Personally, I wouldn't go with the GForce rear coilover kit. Thats really expensive for only the rear.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Thanks Palamar but of course I could be wrong I think G-Force figured out a problem that the GTO has and that is that the rear shock is straight up and down. With the G-force kit the shock is at an angle that the control arm actually pivots. That has to put some type of binding affect on the stock shock set up as the control arm articulates. Im sure this solves wheel hop and provide the proper amount of squat and rebound with the adjustablitity of the shocks that come with the kit.-----------Danfigg


----------

